# Engine whining noise & burning smell



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

Hey Guys...

I took my '94 XE for a ride today and discovered a annoying whining noise coming from under the hood. 

The whining continues when you rev the engine or drive it, sounds like the whining you get in a car stereo if you don't ground it right. Also, I get a burning smell through the air vents like buring plastic or rubber. The smell is exactly like when someone doesn't install a car stereo right and burns it out.

Any suggestions???


----------



## unisonsentra (Nov 22, 2004)

*hmm*

could possibly be a belt to the alternator or ac, ps.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

yea maybe the bearing is goin out on one of the pumps or the alt tke a gander at your belts and maybe ebay give everything a turn by hand see if u can feel any unsual vibrations rather than the usual smooth turn orrrr and this is a dumb idea, sart your car and open the hood and smell for the smell just dont rip your face off


----------



## Jed118 (Nov 15, 2004)

If it smells i'd say it's the P/S pump. Probably a leak in the seal and the ATF is getting all over the engine and burning from there.


----------

